# Need an inch or two......of ice.



## slabslayerjoel (Mar 20, 2014)

Got my Wilcraft delivered last night and need an inch to test it out on! Got me going nuts waiting now. Want to see what it can do!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Not to be nosy but how much did that set you back??


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

That is a SWEET setup! Are those bucket holders or where you drill holes? I'm beyond ready but dang you sure got to be itching to get that bad boy out! Don't get too anxious though. I'd wait till at least 5" with that thing. Tight lines!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

You’re climbing walls I bet...


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Boy's with toy's,doesn't get any better than that !!! Hope you get to enjoy it this year.You can always travel north to where they get real ice.Good luck and keep us informed.Merry Christmas !


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

_*WOW*_


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

To correct my above post (i've never seen these things before), I looked up video demonstrations on YouTube and now I know why you are saying 1" of ice! Those things are BA!!!! The price tag shows it but man, what an awesome all around sportsman machine!!!


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I am not an ice fisherman....but that thing is awesome. Hope you get a bunch of opportunities to use it this season!


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Dang that thing is slick! My pants just got tight!!!


----------



## slabslayerjoel (Mar 20, 2014)

I got a great deal. Not brand new but the first owner was an older gentleman that passed away. I got it for $4k. His kids didn’t want it or really know what it was. I got from Tom at Wilcraft direct on consignment. Super great deal! I’m picking up my enclosed tandem to haul it today. I work in construction, so the trailer is a business write off and can use with tools in summer and Wilcraft in winter. It has skis that strap on the front tires if the snow gets deep. And yes I’m climbing the walls. We got that brief 2” and it melts, then my machine comes next day. Figures......


----------



## slabslayerjoel (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh, and yes the buckets are watertight hatches that snap out and become the ice holes.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

That is cool. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Right with you Joel, we all have our toys


----------



## wvfisherman (Nov 26, 2018)

That thing looks awesome man


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't ice fish any more but was hoping you guys would have early ice this yr. but with the temps were having don't look like its going to be anytime soon. congrats on the ice fishing machine that dreams are made of.
sherman


----------



## slabslayerjoel (Mar 20, 2014)

quackpot said:


> Right with you Joel, we all have our toys


Sure do!! Can’t thank you enough for turning me onto this!! It’s awesome!! With no ice I’ve been checking the mail in it everyday down my 4/10 mile driveway!


----------

